# New Addition to the Family



## dewald.kotze (13/5/15)

Hi all

I am sure there are many posts similar to this one, and if there are that will answer my question then please direct me there, because after a long search i have not been able to find an answer that clears my head. might just be my head lol. 

ok here is my conundrum. I recently got a aspire cf sub ohm with the kangertech subtank. 
I love the combination as it produces enough cloud and the taste is great. 

I realized that having only one, battery that can fire the sub ohm coil on the subtank, i will need to get myself another one. This is where the issue comes in. I have read multiple threads on here about multiple different suggested devices. First i was looking at the Istick 50W, then i saw the REOs, and now there are a few other like the Kangertech KBOX. 

So where to from here? i quite like the idea of being able to change the batteries within the device, like you can with the KBOX. The Reo of course work on the same principle, and i know people on the site rave about them, but they seem very steep in price.

Basically my question would be, could any of you experienced vapers give me an idea of mods/mechs to look at that can fire sub ohm. 

Hope this makes sense and its not just a bunch of ramblings. haha


----------



## Riaz (13/5/15)

Hi @dewald.kotze 

Basically a mech mod will fire your coil no matter the resistance

An electronic on the other hand, the older ones, can only fire a resistance upto a certain level (1.2ohms for example)

The newer electronic mods, like those you have mentioned (istick, kbox) can fire subohms, also, to a certain resistance only.

How low of a resistance are you planning to go?

And, what are you prepared to spend on the mod?


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (13/5/15)

There are loads of devices out there! I think the M80 is probably the best value for money that you will find at the moment (although you wont be able to change batteries, the battery life is truly amazing in the m80). Alternatively look at the IPV Mini 2, the k-box or the isticks. It all depends on how much you are willing to spend. I suggest you go through to one of the vendors shops and see the different devices, hold them and see which one you prefer.

A reo is a completely different device, and you wont be able to use a subtank on a reo. Reo's only work with bottom fed rda's.


----------



## dewald.kotze (13/5/15)

Riaz said:


> Hi @dewald.kotze
> 
> Basically a mech mod will fire your coil no matter the resistance
> 
> ...



currently the lowest im running is 0.5ohm on my subtank. and i'm loving it. 
and this is my issue. i'm loving it so much that it now makes me want to sub all the time. hahaha

Well i would prefer to not break the bank. Hence the KBox looked appealing, but i also dont want to buy something that is not worth the money. 

I like the idea of the reo, but haven't tried one so a bit sceptical at that price to go there.


----------



## Riaz (13/5/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> Reo's only work with bottom fed rda's.



Not entirely true

You could use an un-bf-atty as well (but that will be silly)- coz then you have to drip


----------



## Riaz (13/5/15)

dewald.kotze said:


> currently the lowest im running is 0.5ohm on my subtank. and i'm loving it.
> and this is my issue. i'm loving it so much that it now makes me want to sub all the time. hahaha
> 
> Well i would prefer to not break the bank. Hence the KBox looked appealing, but i also dont want to buy something that is not worth the money.
> ...


Reading your first post again, i think you made a typo-

You cannot charge the batteries whilst its in the device- they have to be removed and charged separately. So going with the KBOX you will need a decent battery and a charger (which adds to the cost of the mod)

The isticks are great from what ive heard- except for the 50w. Some have complained of certain issues, not sure how true they are though.


----------



## Benjamin Cripps (13/5/15)

Riaz said:


> Not entirely true
> 
> You could use an un-bf-atty as well (but that will be silly)- coz then you have to drip


If you want to get technical then yes, but then what is the point of having a reo?


----------



## dewald.kotze (13/5/15)

Benjamin Cripps said:


> There are loads of devices out there! I think the M80 is probably the best value for money that you will find at the moment (although you wont be able to change batteries, the battery life is truly amazing in the m80). Alternatively look at the IPV Mini 2, the k-box or the isticks. It all depends on how much you are willing to spend. I suggest you go through to one of the vendors shops and see the different devices, hold them and see which one you prefer.
> 
> A reo is a completely different device, and you wont be able to use a subtank on a reo. Reo's only work with bottom fed rda's.


Yeh i have been looking at and reading up on the reo. As i said i like the idea, just not sure if its for me. 
Funny enough i have looked at most of those devices, and i'm still as confused as when i started. The Kbox seems to be good value for money, and from what i've read there are a few other devices that use the same type of batteries, if i want to upgrade/change in the future. or am i completely off base here. 

sorry even though i'm not a noob to vaping, i am a noob to mods/mech/sub ohm


----------



## dewald.kotze (13/5/15)

Riaz said:


> Reading your first post again, i think you made a typo-
> 
> You cannot charge the batteries whilst its in the device- they have to be removed and charged separately. So going with the KBOX you will need a decent battery and a charger (which adds to the cost of the mod)
> 
> The isticks are great from what ive heard- except for the 50w. Some have complained of certain issues, not sure how true they are though.



No i think you read it right the first time, i would like to change the batteries. basically carry a spare battery and just swop it in the device if i run out of power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (13/5/15)

Kbox gets my vote.


----------



## BumbleBee (13/5/15)

Behold the awesomeness that is iStick 50W

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (13/5/15)

I have an iStick 50W and have had no problems. The battery life is fantastic (4400 mAh). Your Aspire battery is 2000 mAh.
For one with a changeable battery, an IPV would be a great choice.
If you want to know more about Reos visit this thread. And feel free to shout if you have any questions.


----------



## dewald.kotze (13/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Behold the awesomeness that is iStick 50W
> 
> View attachment 27132


I do agree they seem like awesome devices. and have heard of quite a few people who love them. 
they are just a bit pricy and was wondering if having something like the kbox with external batteries might not leave more room and options for upgrading in the future?


----------



## BumbleBee (13/5/15)

dewald.kotze said:


> I do agree they seem like awesome devices. and have heard of quite a few people who love them.
> they are just a bit pricy and was wondering if having something like the kbox with external batteries might not leave more room and options for upgrading in the future?


The KBOX is a great budget option, what put me off about this one is that you can only pick from a few preset power options, and no usb charging, I like my USB charging 

I also recall someone here having issues with the 510 connector collapsing, or the rubber grommet in the 510 perishing after a few weeks of use. 

Seems like if you dig hard enough you will find pros and cons for just about every device out there. Just go with your gut, get the one that speaks to you... if you don't like it, there's always the classifieds


----------



## Matt (13/5/15)

IPV Mini 2 gets my vote sleek little device fits very nice in your hand. Besides the speeling issues on the special addition so if you buy look for a normal edition no problems at all.


----------



## Humbolt (13/5/15)

IPV Mini 2. Does exactly what a regulated mod should do. Apart from the very crappy paint job, mine has been problem free since I bought it. A simple wrap takes care of the crappy paint job as well.


----------



## Q-Ball (13/5/15)

Andre said:


> I have an iStick 50W and have had no problems. The battery life is fantastic (4400 mAh). Your Aspire battery is 2000 mAh.
> For one with a changeable battery, the M80 would be a great choice.
> If you want to know more about Reos visit this thread. And feel free to shout if you have any questions.



@Andre you unfortunately can't remove the batteries from the M80


----------



## Andre (13/5/15)

Q-Ball said:


> @Andre you unfortunately can't remove the batteries from the M80


Of course, my bad. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## cfm78910 (13/5/15)

Andre said:


> I have an iStick 50W and have had no problems. The battery life is fantastic (4400 mAh). Your Aspire battery is 2000 mAh.
> For one with a changeable battery, an IPV would be a great choice.
> If you want to know more about Reos visit this thread. And feel free to shout if you have any questions.


I'm with @Andre on this one. I have the iStick 30w and love it to bits, it's the only mod I use all day, every day. The battery lasts me 4 days, heck, I go on business trips to Johannesburg and don't even take the charger with. And it recharges in a little more than an hour. Can't recommend it highly enough.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dewald.kotze (13/5/15)

Thanks for all the replies. Everything is now clear as mud lol.
Just kidding.
I'll go google some of the devices and way up prices etc


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (14/5/15)

I purchased a Kbox 3 weeks ago and have problems with the 510 connector. I've had to replace the little grommet that the 510 pin fits into with the OCC coil grommets twice as you tend to damage it when you try and squeeze it into the available space. With all the fiddling the wire connected to the 510 pin broke off and I've had to solder it, which is a mission. It has been working faultlessly since Sunday. Yes, the fact that you have preset Wattage settings could be a pain for some, but for me it is not an issue. When it works it is an absolute pleasure. I use it with the Subtank, but with 1.2 to 1.4 Ohm coils on the RBA base. A single 18650 battery lasts me most of the day and I like the fact that I can just take an extra charged battery with me, if needed. For the money, it is a brilliant device.

After spending hours on the internet, watching video reviews, I have ordered an iStick 50W. I am purely chasing battery life and 4400 Mah is brilliant. I also doubt that I will go past 20 Watts often, so the battery should last me a long time. It seems like the first iStick 50 Watts had some issues when they were launched around June/July last year, in the USA. Since then the issues have apparently been resolved by the factory.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (14/5/15)

Thanks for the feedback @Mufasa. I was really thinking the kbox is the way to go, but after adding up the cost of batteries and charger, there's not going to be much of a saving between that and the iStick 50w.

Just another question to help me please guys. What other mod uses the 18650 batteries?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (14/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> IPV Mini 2. Does exactly what a regulated mod should do. Apart from the very crappy paint job, mine has been problem free since I bought it. A simple wrap takes care of the crappy paint job as well.


Who sells the IPV 2 in SA? i've looked at the shops i know and cant seem to find one


----------



## Mufasa (14/5/15)

@dewald.kotze I am sure I saw it available on Vape King's website


----------



## Q-Ball (14/5/15)

dewald.kotze said:


> Who sells the IPV 2 in SA? i've looked at the shops i know and cant seem to find one



Vapeclub still has stock

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Humbolt (14/5/15)

dewald.kotze said:


> Who sells the IPV 2 in SA? i've looked at the shops i know and cant seem to find one


VapeClub I think. I bought mine at Vape Cartel.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/5/15)

Vape King also have them in stock! I must say it's a pretty good value mod for the money.


----------

